# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Απώλεια red rumbed απο επίθεση φιδιού

## mixalis91

Σημερα το πρωι καθως πηγα να ταισω τους παπαγαλους μου... αντικρισα ενα πολυ φρικτο "θεαμα". Ολα τα πουλια ηταν ταραγμενα και κοιταζοντας τις φωλιες οπου αλλοι παπαγαλοι ειχαν μικρα και αλλοι κλωσσουσαν.... ανοιγοντας την φωλια απο τα red rumped μου ειδα ενα φιδι τυλιγμενο μεσα στην φωλια! Ειχε καταπιει και την θηλυκια και τα 3 μικρα της... Ετσι αδικα χαθηκε μια ολοκληρη οικογενεια εκτος τον αρσενικο οπου ειναι μονος μου και κατατρομαγμενος. Δεν εχει ακουστει καθολου ολη μερα. Ψαχνω αμεσα να του βρω μια θηλυκια να κανει την καινουρια του οικογενεια!

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμε ρε συ Μιχαλη :sad: . 
Κριμας γιατι ξερω σε τι καλη κατασταση τα κρατας τα πουλια σου και ποσο τα προσεχεις.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ανατριχιάστικό και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι, λυπάμαι φίλε.
Τι κατάληξη είχε ο εισβολέας??

----------


## Τουλα

Σου εστειλα πμ αν θελεις πάρε με. Μπορώ να σου χαρίσω το ένα παιδί του Λάζαρου που είναι θηλυκό και είναι μία κούκλα. Αρκεί να έρθεις Αθήνα. Παρε με τηλέφωνο ή στείλε πμ να συνεννοηθούμε. Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου. Εμείς τώρα έχουμε 2 μωρά τα οποία είναι και τα δύο θηλυκά. Κουκλιά!!!! Πολύ καλοταισμένα μια και ο Λάζαρος και η Ηρα είναι σούπερ γονείς.

----------


## xarhs

πωωω ανατριχιαστικο............  λυπαμαι παρα πολυ

----------


## Βασιλεία

πωω ρε συ μιχαλη λυπαμαι πολυ  :sad:  το ιδιο ειχαμε παθει με την ξαδερφη μου στο χωριο ειχαμε παπαγαλακια και 3 αυγα και τα εφαγε ολα φιδι το οποιο βρηκαμε και το σκοτωσε η γιαγια μου...πραγματικα λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## cute

πολύ άδικος θάνατος!!!κριμα τα καημένα :sad:

----------


## mixalis91

οπως βρηκε αδικο θανατο η μητερα μαζι με τα μικρα.... κατι αναλογο βρηκε και το φιδι! με την ζημια που μου εκανε δεν θα το αφηνα ζωντανο! ολοι αυτο θα εκαναν στην θεση μου. το φιδι ηταν περιπου 1 μετρο. δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να το βαλω φωτο???

----------


## Efthimis98

> οπως βρηκε αδικο θανατο η μητερα μαζι με τα μικρα.... κατι αναλογο βρηκε και το φιδι! με την ζημια που μου εκανε δεν θα το αφηνα ζωντανο! ολοι αυτο θα εκαναν στην θεση μου. το φιδι ηταν περιπου 1 μετρο. δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να το βαλω φωτο???


*
ΌΧΙ !*

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό σκέφτηκες εσύ; 
Να το βγάλω φώτο να το καμαρώνω που το σκότωσα;
Ή να σου θυμίζει τον θάνατο των πουλιών σου!?

Και τι; να λες δείτε τι έπαθε όμως;
Έτσι βέβαια θα αντιδρούσε ο καθένας! Αλλά όχι και να το βγάλεις και φωτογραφία! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

Εσύ έπρεπε να έπαιρνες μέτρα για να το προστατέψεις! Το φίδι έκανε αυτό που θα έκανε και στην φύση!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Είμαι κάθετη στο να σκοτώνουμε ζωά επειδή έβλαψαν κάποια δικά μας.Αν σου έτρωγε κάποιο πουλί ένα σκυλί ΄ημία γάτα, ή ένα γεράκι θα τα σκότωνες και αυτά?Και επειδή και εμένα μου έχει φαγωθεί και μάλιστα κοπάδι σχεδόν από κοκατιλ, από γάτες, αλλά και παλιότερα έχασα και καναρίνι από γεράκι,και δεν αποκλείεται να χάσω και τώρα από φίδι πουλί, εκεί που μένω..λέω λοιπόν ΟΧΙ.Δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ και ούτε θα το κάνω,τα φίδια είναι σαρκοφάγα,όπως και οι γάτες και τα γεράκια κτλ,πάνε σύμφωνα με τον νόμο της φύσης,τι να κάνουμε τώρα?Να τα ξεμπροστιάζουμε ένα ένα?Και για όσους με ξέρουν δεν τα λεώ αυτά επειδή είμαι κάτοχος φιδιών στο σπίτι μου, αλλά επειδή τα αγαπάω και αυτά όπως και τα υπόλοιπα ζώα.

----------


## xarhs

αχ να ξερεις νικολ τι εχω παθει εγω με τα φιδια....... περπατας και δεν κουνιουνται απο τη θεση τους. καθονται εκει να τα πατησεις.

για μενα η λυση ειναι γατα.....  και μονο που υπαρχει στο χωρο φευγουν

----------


## stephan

Σωστά Χαρη αυτές είναι φυσιολογικές λύσεις  :Happy:  (έπειτα φυσικά απο την προστασία με πλέγμα κτλ) και οχι τα δηλητήρια κ.λ. που βάζουν πολλοί!

----------


## xarhs

παντα φυσικες λυσεις........

----------


## Peri27

κριμα για τα πουλακια σου!! ειλικρινα λυπαμαι πολυ ...
ωστοσο ειμαι απολυτα αντιθετη με το οτι σκοτωσες το φιδι!! ... δεν γινεται απο τη μια να λεμε τι ωραια που ειναι η φυση και απο την αλλη οτι δεν μας βολευει οτι δεν μας αρεσει να το σκοτωνουμε!! ... ειναι δικη μας ευθυνη να προτευσουμε τα πουλακια μας και τα ζωακια που μπορει να εχουμε!!! ..

Των φρονιμων τα παιδια πριν πεινασουν μαγειρευουν!! 

Φιλικα !!

----------


## piranhas2

> οπως βρηκε αδικο θανατο η μητερα μαζι με τα μικρα.... κατι αναλογο βρηκε και το φιδι! με την ζημια που μου εκανε δεν θα το αφηνα ζωντανο! ολοι αυτο θα εκαναν στην θεση μου. το φιδι ηταν περιπου 1 μετρο. δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να το βαλω φωτο???



κριμα για τα πουλακια αλλα και το φιδι!!!το φιδι δεν τρο εκανε επίτηδες απλα εκανε αυτο που του λεει το ενστικτο του για να τραφει !!!κριμα κριμα κριμα

----------


## mixalis91

στο οτι σκοτωσα το φιδι ειμαι καθετος με αυτο που λεω! και αλλα φιδια θα σκοτωσω αν μου κανουν ζημια! φιδια ειναι δεν ειναι γατα σκυλος γερακι που αναφεραι καποιος παραπανω! εχω χασει πολυ καλα περιστερια, απο γερακια αλλα αυτη ειναι η φυση τους δεν θα τα σκοτωνα ποτε. γιατι καποτε ειχα harris hawk... απο γατες ειναι στην γειτονια πανω απο 15αδεσποτες και τις φροντιζω εγω οποτε ολη μερα ερχονται στην αυλη μου... φιδια ειναι γεματη ολη η περιοχη και καθε μερα ολοι σκοτωνουν, στον δρομο ειναι πανω απο 3-4 καθημερινα πατημενα. οταν σε μια περιοχη εχει αυξηθει υπερβολικα ο αριθμος δεν πιστευω να ωφελει σε κατι. ειπαμε τροφικη αλυσιδα υπαρχει στην φυση. αλλα με τα φιδια ειμαι καθετος! τωρα οσοι τα θελουν ως κατοικιδια ας τα εχουν να τα χαιρονται.

----------


## lagreco69

> οπως βρηκε αδικο θανατο η μητερα μαζι με τα μικρα.... κατι αναλογο βρηκε και το φιδι! με την ζημια που μου εκανε δεν θα το αφηνα ζωντανο! ολοι αυτο θα εκαναν στην θεση μου. το φιδι ηταν περιπου 1 μετρο. δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να το βαλω φωτο???


Μιχαλη οταν λες *ολοι* *αυτο θα εκαναν στην θεση μου* γενικευσε το καλυτερα..  στο αυτο θα εκαναν ανθρωποι σαν εσενα! και οχι *ολοι*. 




> δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να το βαλω φωτο???


Το σκοτωμενο απο την δυναμη της λογικης σου φιδι εννοεις? φυσικα και δεν επιτρεπεται.

----------


## xarhs

μιχαλη και εγω με τα φιδια εχω θεμα στο χωριο μου........... αυτο που εχουν αντικρισει τα ματια μου δεν λεγεται. 

ρε παιδια μην τρελαθουμε....... εγω οχια στο σπιτι μου να κανει η γιαγια μου δουλειες που δεν βλεπει και καλα δεν προκειτε να αφησω...

οτι δουλεια δεν κανουν οι γατες αμα βαριουνται θα την κανω εγω....

----------


## piranhas2

τι να σου πω εχεις πεσει και εσυ στη παγιδα τα φιδια ειναι  κακα αχρηστα κτλ κριμα.............με τι λογικη σου να αρχισουμε να σκοτώνουμε τα περιστερια στη γειτονιά που εχει και πολλα  για να μην κολλήσουν καμια αρρωστια τα δικα μας πτηνα  και πεθανουν , το μονο ζωο που δεν σέβεται τα αλλα ειναι ο ανθρωπος , και στην τελικη το φιδι ηταν πριν απο σενα εσυ μπηκες στο περιβαλον  του και το ενοχλείς αυτο δεν εχει λογικη για να καταλάβει σωστο λαθος , εσυ όμως εχεις και πρεπει να τη χρησιμοποιείς αμα μεσα στο σπιτι εχεις οχιες και κινδυνεύει η ζωη σου πρατεις αναλογα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν θα ηταν προτιμοτερο να κλειδωσει το θεμα;
Μιας και ειναι αντιθετο στην ιδεολογια και κοσμοθεωρια του forum μας....

----------


## mixalis91

ενταξει αν οχι ολοι οι περισσοτεροι! γνωριζω παρα πολλους που το εχουν κανει. γιατι θελεις να πεις οτι αν εβλεπες μεσα σε ενα δικο σου κλουβι ενα φιδι να μην μπορει να βγει απο το κλουβι και να εχει φαει ποσα πουλια θα το αφηνες ελευθερο να φυγει??????/! πραγματικα θελω να ακουσω το ναι!!!!!!!

----------


## piranhas2

θα ξενερωνα πολυ και θα στεναχωριόμουν αλλα ΝΑΙ θα το αφηνα

----------


## saxo_29

Μιχαλη μου...προσωπικα...Οχι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

*** Τα φιδια ειναι τα πιο σημαντικα ισως στην διατηρηση ενος συγκεκρυμενου αριθμου αλλων ζωων.
Αν ο καθε "παραφρων " σκοτωνε ατα φιδια που συναντουσε τοτε θα ειχαμε μειωση του πληθυσμου των φιδιων, και ως συνεπεια αυξηση του πληθυσμου των ποντικιων με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.
Επιπλεον τα ζωα που τρεφονταν με τα φιδια θα εκληψουν λογο ελληψης τροφης. Θα αρκεστουν αναγκαστικα σε ενα συγκεκρυμενο εοιδος ζωου που ως συνεπεια θα κινδυνευει να εξαφανιστει κι εκεινο και ουτο καθ' εξης! Αναθεωρησε!

----------


## mixalis91

Ολοι θα το σκοτωνατε! Εκτος οσοι εχουν φιδια για κατοικιδια! Μην το παιζεται φιλοζωοι τωρα προς ενα φιδι! Μην τρελαθουμε! Αλλου φαινεται ποσο αγαπαει κανεις τα ζωα... Οταν καποιος αγωνιζεται καθημερινα για αδεσποτα ζωα και εχει κανει ενα σωρο εξοδα προς αυτα! ΚΑι οχι γιατι σκοτωσα το βρωμοφιδο? Καταραμενα ζωα θα ειναι μια ζωη! Αν ηταν δεν  θα ειχαν και την κατταρα του θεου!

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη ετσι οπως τα χουμε κανει δεν εχουν εχθρους , γι αυτο λεμε βαλτε γατες. 

και ο καθενας να καθεται να τα σκοτωνει μια τρυπα στο νερο κανει.............. εγω κανω ψψψ ψψψ ψψψ και ολα βρησκουν το δρομο τους...!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει απο την ουσια του! και θα κλειδωθει.

----------

